# Windows Zurücksetzen



## Pitufo__16 (3. Juli 2018)

*Windows Zurücksetzen*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und möchte gerne Windows zurücksetzen (alles neu, inkl. Treiber. Wie wenn man es neu kaufen würde). Wie kann man das am Besten machen? Windows zurücksetzen, neu installieren und dann  SSD wechseln oder zuerst in neuen PC und zurücksetzen (neu installieren) . Was macht mehr Sinn?


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*

Wenn du einen neuen Rechner hast/bekommst, installierst du einfach Windows neu. Bei entsprechendem Hardwarewechsel, insbesondere Motherboard, musst du dann Windows 10 neu registrieren (in der Annahme das sich deine Anfrage auf W10 bezieht). Das "Zurücksetzen" kannst du dir sparen.
Datensicherung vorher aber nicht vergessen  Aktuelle Treiber deiner neuen Hardware, schon vorher aus dem Internet holen. Die beiliegende CD/DVD beinhaltet in der Regel veraltete Treiber.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*

Es gibt eine Funktion von Windows (10) die letzteres angeblich auf "Neuzustand" zurücksetzt. Blöd dabei: Es ist nicht vollständig zurückgesetzt (meine alten/kaputtemn Profildaten waren nach wie vor da) und es dauert genauso lange wie eine Neuinstallation.

Daher machs ganz simpel - erstelle dir mit dem MediaCreationTool von Microsoft einen Bootstick mit Win10 drauf. Boote von diesem, installiere Win10 neu auf deiner SSD (ggf. im Setup Partition(en) löschen und neu erstellen) und das wars. Eine vernünftige Internetleitung vorausgesetzt (zum laden des Images) solltest du in einer halben Stunde komplett fertig sein.


----------



## Pitufo__16 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen neuen Rechner hast/bekommst, installierst du einfach Windows neu. Bei entsprechendem Hardwarewechsel, insbesondere Motherboard, musst du dann Windows 10 neu registrieren (in der Annahme das sich deine Anfrage auf W10 bezieht). Das "Zurücksetzen" kannst du dir sparen.
> Datensicherung vorher aber nicht vergessen  Aktuelle Treiber deiner neuen Hardware, schon vorher aus dem Internet holen. Die beiliegende CD/DVD beinhaltet in der Regel veraltete Treiber.



Brauch ich dafür nicht einen neuen Windows Key?


----------



## Pitufo__16 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Funktion von Windows (10) die letzteres angeblich auf "Neuzustand" zurücksetzt. Blöd dabei: Es ist nicht vollständig zurückgesetzt (meine alten/kaputtemn Profildaten waren nach wie vor da) und es dauert genauso lange wie eine Neuinstallation.
> 
> Daher machs ganz simpel - erstelle dir mit dem MediaCreationTool von Microsoft einen Bootstick mit Win10 drauf. Boote von diesem, installiere Win10 neu auf deiner SSD (ggf. im Setup Partition(en) löschen und neu erstellen) und das wars. Eine vernünftige Internetleitung vorausgesetzt (zum laden des Images) solltest du in einer halben Stunde komplett fertig sein.



Selbe Frage... Brauche ich nicht einen Windows Key? Macht es nicht sinn die SSD zu formatieren bevor ich die neu Installation mache?


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*

Hast du eine W10 Vollversion derzeit? Upgrade von Windows 7? Du darfst ruhig mehr Infos geben... Danke.

Deine SSD, die du scheinbar schon hast, kannst du im Rahmen einer neuen Installation, zu Beginn formatieren.


----------



## Pitufo__16 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Hast du eine W10 Vollversion derzeit? Upgrade von Windows 7? Du darfst ruhig mehr Infos geben... Danke.
> 
> Deine SSD, die du scheinbar schon hast, kannst du im Rahmen einer neuen Installation, zu Beginn formatieren.



Ja ich habe die Vollversion gekauft vor 3 Jahren, geupgradet von Windows 8. Ich habe die alte Seriennummer jedoch nicht mehr.

Ja die SSD lauft jetzt schon in meinem Rechner. Muss ich das formatieren manuell machen oder ist das Teil von der Installation des neuen Windows?


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*

Mach eine Neuinstallation, am besten mit dem Microsoft creation Tool. Vorher verknüpfst du deine win10 Lizenz mit deinem Microsoft Konto.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows Zurücksetzen*

Du kannst den alten Key auslesen: Windows Product Key Viewer - Download - CHIP


----------

